# Ideal Lighting System for ADA 60p?



## rhenders (Jan 31, 2009)

nobody has an opinion? I suppose I should call the the people who sell them.


----------



## NJAquaBarren (Sep 16, 2009)

Expensive kit. Might not be many with comparitive experience to share


----------



## FSM (Jan 13, 2009)

$500 for a 150W pendant? wow. It looks nice though.


----------



## rhenders (Jan 31, 2009)

Yeah you're right, it IS expensive. I don't mind forking out the cash if it actually is the best set up for my tank but if there are others that will work just as well....

I suppose I'm just woefully ignorant to what type of lighting is appropriate. I'm worried about buying a set up that isn't strong enough to grow the carpet plants I want. 

I've also started looking into these TEK lights that some others on this forum have. Any favourites?

It has to hang.
It has to look good (it's in my office at work)
It has to be able to grow high light plants.
It has to be appropriate for a 60cm tank (18 gallons)


----------



## NJAquaBarren (Sep 16, 2009)

Consider T5 HO lights. Some like AquaticLife look great. ECO makes a good looking line. T5 is a very efficient technology. Might not matter to you much if a landlord is paying the bills, but it is more than adequate for planted tanks, offers the flexibility of different ranges of light so you can tune color tone to your tastes. Bulbs last a long time and don't run as hot as MH.

Having said that, MH pendants look great as a hanging fixture and the ADA fixtures are lookers. You can;t go wrong with them, but have fun shopping.


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

A 70W halide would work nicely.

I'm using one of these
http://www.aquabotanicstore.com/Aqua_Medic_Sunbeam_T5_Systems_24_p/76795.htm right now. I really like it and I would imagine that it would grow HC.


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

I'm running 4x24w t5HO 2 pinks 2 10ks.
I'm also injecting alot of co2 and ferts.


----------



## rhenders (Jan 31, 2009)

So am I asking for trouble if I use a 150w MH on a tank this size? 

60x30x36cm (18 Gallons)


----------



## ChineseSnooker (May 20, 2008)

not if you find a balance with co2/ferts. go with the solar I, looks dope


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

I have the solar II for my 60P and my hc seems to be doing fine. The only reason why I didn't go with the solar I is because of its price and the short photo period I can use it + algae complication. I wouldn't leave on a 150w for 17gallon tank on for 8-9 hrs probably best for like 6-7. 

I can enjoy my tank more with a longer photo period.

Also, the solar II hangs lower and won't blind my eyes as much. My tank is about 2 feet away from my bed.

I've used a 70watt MH for a 10gallon before. I had algae problems and couldn't keep up with the constant trimming and ferts. Everything was pearling and so I had to turn down my photo period.


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

rhenders said:


> So am I asking for trouble if I use a 150w MH on a tank this size?
> 
> 60x30x36cm (18 Gallons)


It's totally possible, but maybe not the best option especially if it's going to be a work/office tank. Things can get out of control rather quickly with higher light levels if your co2 & ferts aren't in perfect balance.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Here is someone selling a Solar I for $400 shipped.

Light.

I think he had this light on a 60-p as well and won a few competitions with it.


----------

